# Looking for a small server to run web/dns/ssh



## synack (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am in the market for a small server for my home. Nothing fancy. I want to be able to run FreeBSD on it and the only thing it will be used for is hosting my own DNS server, personal website hosting and ssh. My I.S.P provides a static I.P and I am using a Billion Bi-Pac 7800N modem router. There will be minimal traffic. I'm not selling something, doing S.E.O or starting a large project. It will just be for personal use. The server could go days without an incoming request. And it will have only one user. I've looked at thin clients that come with an embedded version of windows 7 (which will be replaced with FreeBSD);

HP t5740e Thin Client

Would something like the link above be suitable for my purpose?

thanks,

synack.


----------



## torcod (Aug 23, 2011)

Running it off a thin client would probably work fine. I would just make sure to get some more info about how the OS is loaded on the thin client. Sometimes vendors do really weird things with them (like break standard PC compatibility)

I would recommend instead to get something like a Soekris or ALIX box though if it will be serving a simple static page.

If those are to low of power the Microserver is a pretty cool box.

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/15351-15351-4237916-4237918-4237917-4248009.html

http://www.soekris.com

I would personally recommend something like the Soekris box. I've set up a few of them in my days for lots of purposes including some web servers. They're pretty neat and reliable pieces of hardware and they were designed with FreeBSD in mind which is always a plus.

Hope this helps.


----------



## auRoscoe (Aug 23, 2011)

I recommend the HP Microserver. For less then $300au delivered you'll have a server that can run FreeBSD without an issue. Add 8GB of memory for ~ $60 and a few 2TB drives with ZFS and you're set.


----------



## fossala (Aug 23, 2011)

The hp microserver over here (UK) is Â£237-Â£100cashback=137. Couldn't ask for more.
http://www.ebuyer.com/253305-hp-proliant-athlon-ii-neo-n36l-microserver-100-cashback-633724-421


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been using that HP Thin Client in several varieties (varying CPUs, HDDs). FreeBSD worked fine on all of them. It's pretty powerful, I even built the world and compiled ports on them. So for a small static server they're absolutely fine, but maybe more expensive than you need.


----------



## tingo (Aug 23, 2011)

How about a Seagate Dockstar?


----------

